# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Freeware 3d Mechanical Modelling

## loksipan

I'm looking for a Solidworks type 3D mechanical modelling / CAD freeware package. suitable for creating simple mechanical fixturing designs.  Could someone give a recommendation?

I only want some basic functionality for making simple piece-part dwgs, but I don't need it so often that I want to pay for a complex commercial package such as Solidworks.

Required basic functions

Extruded shapes
Through and blind bores - standard screw holes / counterbores etc a bonus.
Filleting / Chamfering / bevelling etc
Dimensioning
DWF/DXF/JPEG file formats

3D part viewing with rotation
2D part dwg generation

Assembly modelling and crash analysis preferred but optional

Should be fairly intuitive or with an easy to follow tutorial - I don't want to spend weeks learning how to use it.

I know there are good 2D packages out there, but I like to see what it is I'm making as I do it.

thanks for any suggestions

Loksipan

----------


## phen

wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists

lists many links on the bottom of the page. i don't remember exactly, but i found something about 3d mech modelling the last time i surfed around this site!

----------

